# ever made gjetost/mysost cheese?



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

back when I had a wood cookstove I made gjetost cheese...it was a wonderful cheese, but laborious to make...i'm thinking about it again

is anyone making gjetost (goat cheese) or mysost (cow cheese)?

i'm thinking along the lines of trying to make it in a crock pot with the lid off..am looking for any ideas for making this cheese without the 12 hour vigil..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! Toast! For me, it is a wintertime project. I have yet to see the reason to boil whey for 12 hours in the heat of summer. 

My crockpot doesn't stay hot enough to boil with the lid off, only with it on. Maybe yours does. Try it, why not?

Gjetost is just one of those things that there is no rushing, like all the best things in life.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Yaytoast! LOL

I will check the temp of my operating crock pot, when I get my kitchen back, am expecting over night guests tomorrow and had to remove my 3 cheesemaking stock pots, colander, crock pot, dehydrator and food processor to the upstairs kitchen, to facilitate cleaning

I also thought of 'baking' the whey in my roaster pan in the oven, but the gas usage may be too much....still thinking....


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> is that really how you say it? Not, "guh- JORSCHT" like I say it? you learn something new every dern day!


LOL, yes, that is how you pronunce gjetost...but don't ask me how to pronounce mysost...don't know much about those bovines


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

say "MY-sohst".

WIHH, up there in Scandahoovian country I bet you can get a lot of these yummy carmelized cheeses.

Have you ever tried baking some little cubes of gjetost into an apple pie? With crisp fresh firm green apples, that is divine! Or try adding a layer of it to a cheesecake. 

My oldest son LOVES gjetost. When he still lived at home, he was the one to mind the pot for hours on end and stir and stir it. In fact, once he learned to do it, we always had it in the house. 

I miss that kid...but he had to grow up and move away. 
I guess I just need to call him, that would cheer me right up.


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmmm my family in Norway pronounce it yet-ohst and mees-ohst. Ost is cheese, Mys -cow and gjet - goat. But maybe it is the dialect. Sure is yummy though! I'd like to know if you are successful with the crockpot, imagine Mysost without the work :sing: Liz


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Liz, you are probably correct. Here though, I will settle for "close enough".


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

My mysost was made with whey from a project that turned out way sour... ruined my mysost, it was almost bitter/sour. Is there any way to avoid that?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think it's basically cajeta (Mexican goat milk caramel) made with whey instead of whole milk. Correct?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think you add sugar to the gjetost/mysost normally, though I tried that too and it was still bitter/icky, so I finally gave up on that try. I have to admit, I'm NOT an expert!


----------



## gfam (Jan 10, 2009)

I use these instructions. My only change is at the very end I put it in my mixer with whips attached and whip until it's cool. It makes the consistency a little smoother. It doesn't take me 12 hours. I about 3 gallons of whey left over from making mozzy then ricotta. Using a thick bottomed pot I boil like crazy. I find I don't have to do much stirring at all until the very very end to prevent burning. 
My trouble is I haven't figured out how to use it. It's definitely an aquired taste and would love to find some more uses.


----------

